# Help me choose an amp!



## h22a193 (May 9, 2006)

99 528i...none dsp

So im going with a component change out for the front, maybe polk or infinity
and just changin out the rears, anything can be better!
I want to run a 12'' sub, because i do listen to rap. 

That said, what resonably priced amp would be suitable for this application?

was thinking of a 4 channel, and running 2 to the fronts, and combine the other 2 to the sub...the rears should be fine....what do you think?


tring to keep everything under 800....components : 300, rears: 100


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

So your saying for under 400 what sub and amp? Clarify and I'll give you my 2 cents.


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

ran boston pro series components with a fosgate amp and infinity sub in catera, sounded beautiful!!! clarity was there along with mirror rattling ability, just buy or build a quality box regardless of what you purchase, cheap construction means cheap sound!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

In the configuration you're quoting you'd need to retain the factory amp to power the rear speakers, was that your plan? 

My advice, skip the rears and put that extra hundy into the amp. If you get one with a built in x-over u can use the stock mid-bass for rear fill if you really want it. But then you'd need a 4+1 amp or a 6 channel to bridge for the sub. I'd just can the rears completely. It's all about you anyway, forget the rear seat passengers. :thumbup:


----------



## h22a193 (May 9, 2006)

^....yea that sounds like a plan...for now i "want" for sure front componets, amp, and sub....so that said....any amps recomended? 

And subs, and box's.....Im gonna have to find a way to vent that into the cab....still figuring this part out....but most def for now want the speakers, and amp like asap...whats recommended???


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to get a phoenix gold 6 channel amplifier... leaving the rear deck speakers in as they are, removing the 6x9 subs and replacing with a single 10" or 12", and getting CDT components for the front. Will sound perty


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You'd be better off getting fronts only, no rears, and a 3 or 4-channel amp. 

For that price, you could get a DLS CA-31, an Image Dynamics 12", and a set of DLS UP5 components that should drop into an E39.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> You'd be better off getting fronts only, no rears, and a 3 or 4-channel amp.
> 
> For that price, you could get a DLS CA-31, an Image Dynamics 12", and a set of DLS UP5 components that should drop into an E39.


:thumbup: I just couldn't be the first to throw DLS out there again, but I was sitting here wondering when you would come by and make the suggestion.


----------



## h22a193 (May 9, 2006)

^ DLS? Are they that good that i can take your word for it, and not listen to them?....im getting something this week...let me know...also some links please!


----------



## Vortec4800 (Jun 3, 2006)

Infinity Amps are also pretty good and not too expensive. I've listened to a few car stereos that don't have rear speakers and I didn't like any of them. They all had really high end stuff and no rears, and I think the lack of rear fill really killed the sound for me.


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

Vortec,
Then you listened to some poor examples, done correctly it would sound very impressive, so much so that you would never know there were no rear speakers.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Vortec4800 said:


> ...I think the lack of rear fill really killed the sound for me.


Lots of people in Arizona are like that. That's why MTX and Rockford are headquartered there.


----------



## J-Heat (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, I just tapped into my stock amp with a two channel Alpine, I bridged it and I have one 12 inch woofer in the trunk. The only thing is, you may not get the bass you are looking for due to the trunk panel, it does not let the bass through all that great. If you remove that plate behind the back seat armrest that will give you awsome bass with the right amp and woofer, all the stock highs and mids sound great with the stock amp. That is the cheapest and the best way if you do not want to change out everything and keep the stock look. It sounds great and it's easy. :thumbup:


----------



## stylinE39 (Sep 9, 2006)

i say infinity or JBL amps


----------



## radelow (Jan 8, 2004)

I would recommend looking at Elemental Designs as well..

http://www.elementaldesigns.com/


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> Lots of people in Arizona are like that. That's why MTX and Rockford are headquartered there.


LMAO... you're a tard.... funny though

Elemental Designs... or ED... cheap offshore junk, you are driving a bmw not a scion, at least step up to something that is quality. the JBL amps are fine, Alpine like mentioned, especially their new stuff... and there is many more...


----------

